# High Resolution Teardown Photos of the Touchpad?



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

Techrepublic has a great tear down gallery but the resolution isn't the greatest. 
Has anyone found a higher res image gallery?


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

What's a Techpad?


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> What's a Techpad?


Lol, good call. Fixed.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

well it doesnt look glued so maybe ill take a crack at it and upload some high res images, ill stick with 10 megapixels cause 14 isnt 16x9 res


----------



## TWong1200 (Jun 7, 2011)

Try iFixit

http://www.ifixit.com/Device/HP_TouchPad


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

ya the pics arnt as good either, he wants a hi res


----------



## discostupid (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a link to high res photo gallery. Site is slow

http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/1/


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> well it doesnt look glued so maybe ill take a crack at it and upload some high res images, ill stick with 10 megapixels cause 14 isnt 16x9 res


That would be sweet, thanks.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

discostupid said:


> Here is a link to high res photo gallery. Site is slow
> 
> http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/1/


Those images are a direct rip-off of the Tech Rebublic images (and scaled down a tad to boot)


----------



## discostupid (Sep 1, 2011)

calris said:


> Those images are a direct rip-off of the Tech Rebublic images (and scaled down a tad to boot)


i don't think that's fair or even true...while the Tech Republic has many nice images they don't have a lot of macro shots of circuits

i guess it's not fair to call the gallery high res, but it's certainly high magnification, which other sites did not have


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

discostupid said:


> i don't think that's fair or even true...while the Tech Republic has many nice images they don't have a lot of macro shots of circuits
> 
> i guess it's not fair to call the gallery high res, but it's certainly high magnification, which other sites did not have


Have a look at http://www.techrepublic.com/photos/cracking-open-the-hp-touchpad/6253940?seq=61&tag=thumbnail-view-selector;get-photo-roto and http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/60/ then step through...

Same order, same angles - Come back and tell be it's not a rip-off


----------

